# Using Codex: Chaos Space Marines (3.5) in 5th



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey everybody!

Just curious - has anybody tried using the older Chaos Space Marine Codex in 5th edition? It's no secret that most people are extremely unhappy with the current one so I'm wondering how the older one fairs. I ask because I've been wanting to introduce the older book to my gaming group for casual games for a while now but have been a bit hesitant. This is because I fear creating some sort of imbalanced monster and having it let loose on the store which wouldn't be much fun.

If you've used or fought against the 3.5 Chaos Codex, did anything strike you as particularly imbalanced? Were any units/upgrades too good for their cost or not good enough?

Thanks!


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

No it appears that Codex: Chaos Space Marines 2nd Version 3rd Edition is the god of all codices...

of course that is me being sarcastic although I have wondered whether it was the god codex that everyone hypes it up to be or if it did have some flaws. I did hear one I guess that all the customization and shit in the book made it rather lengthy on time when coming up to writing an army list


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i dont have it but id suggest taking a standard list for your store KD, say that today i wanna see if this works...blah blah blah...so for TODAY & TODAY ONLY unless its cool for future purposes...im using 3.5 dex

Edit: maybe even say it a week or so in advance so that you dont catch people off guard... since going there & it being unannounced may make your trip a waste (no one willing to play)


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Only thing i would do is take out the IW force org mod. It is the only real gripe that i am aware people have. Basilisks ok, but 4heavy support slots is a touch nasty. Their unlimited use of oblits is standard in the current dex so thats not a problem.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I tried playing against someone who used 3.5 once. I was amazed at the shear number of point sinks present in the old book. Sure he had uber chosen who could destroy anything in CC, and a DP that kicked out 7-8 no save attacks, but damn did I ever out number him. Seriously I didn't even need my crazy ass assault weapon spam most of his stuff died from massed bolter fire. 

Playing against the old lists really did bring up a good point about the old codex that less savvy ppl seemed to miss in their rants for or against it, and that is the fact that most of the shit in it was crazy expensive for what it did. Hell one of the lists he experimented with I outnumbered 2 to 1. Sure he could kill anything that his units touched, but it all died the same to the 20 plasma gun shots my army kicks out for 500pts (Including rhinos`s cost). Seriously after going back, and checking the numbers most of the stuff idiot complain about in the old book where so expensive as to make a savvy player ignore them as viable options. 

Having said that somethings did seem too good for what they did. 

1) Old school berzerkers although not as good at killing stuff as the newer ones are far to effective at killing stuff with a 2+ armor save for their low cost (Seriously it should not be that easy for them to kill models that cost 40+ points). 

2) New cult troops are better and often cheaper then their older counter parts (With the exception of NM`s) 

3) Some daemons choices where overpowered if you used the new version of instability. 

4) Some choices where just generally far better in the older book then their counter parts now (He actually did well fielding 3 dreadnoughts!). 

5) Chosen squads were overly complicated back in the day do to their shopping list of options. (Damn mixed terminator units). 6) I also noticed six or so other relevant points but its late so 5 will be enough.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The old thousand sons make marine players crap there pants.........in 5th at least.....


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

normaly i'm fine with people using old codex if they don't have the newer one but using and older one becuase you don't like the newer one is like having your cake, eatign it and hitting us with the plate when your done.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I cant see the reason for it, what is it specifically people have a problem with in this codex? 
If Katie is going to field an army using 3.5 how much different can it actually be from the marine list using the current codex? can we see a comparison lists or something?


----------



## Daddysen (May 31, 2010)

Iron warriors with Maxed out Obliterators is awesome they had toughness 5 in that codex and they access to all the chaos weapons not just energy based ones. also being able to throw in a Bloodthirster was nice. 
Ill have to dig out my old codex and check it out get back at you tomorrow hell ill even make a few list that i think would do well with the new rules i remeber they had some nice upgrades for Gods specific transports ill have to check it out though


----------



## lsarofeen (Jul 19, 2010)

seems you should just give it a go. if people are so uptight that they can't handle the chance of a out of balance game, then i'd say they've to much pride and not enough humility. that being said.. going into the gam, you should have just a much humility and not to much pride/ego behind you, because if you win and think that you deserve the big cookie, then you may be mistaken and your opponent may have the right to have a problem with you 

morals and ethics with lsarofeen, everday at 10am eastern, signing off :!!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I feel like I should clarify - I'm not actually intending to just waltz in to my store with the old Chaos book and start playing people. What I'm more looking to do is add the older Chaos Codex into the "pool" of acceptable books for my store so that it's cool for anyone to use it in friendly games.

Does this change anyone's response?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I think ppl are scared that if a single indivivudal uses a old codex using current rules the roof of their glass houses will explode raining shards of glass on their feeble heads.... On a serious note one would think that as long as its in a freindly setting anything you decide to do would be ok.

One suggestion though. Bring multiple power lists from the old dex, since I'm sure atleast a few gamers in your area will want to see what the buzz was about, and yes that includes the IW. Hell make a event out of it, and poll your minis with another local CSM player so you can try everything from IW to WB's.


----------



## Daddysen (May 31, 2010)

Nah dont change my responce at all but I would like to point out that now that all the cult forces are troops choices it does give the new codex a lot of tactical flexibility that was missing from the old codex. I think the reason why a lot of people play iron warriors because it was a munchkin power gamers wet dream to have 4 heavy choices with all those sweet HQ choices. and now with the Melta heavy environment I don't really think that the old codex would give any unfair advantage as you would be limited with your troops choices severly.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Meh, people will abuse it like a $2 whore.

Kids will say...
_"My 2000 point army has 2 Lash princes from v4, but im using 4 squads of 3 Obliterators as they are IW, plus running 3 squads of 3 as Elites like you could in v3.5. So all up i have 21 v4 Obliterators with 2 Lash Princes, and 2 squads of 5 CSM for troops."_

People will want the best of both codices, and as a result will be forever laughed at.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

KingOfCheese said:


> People will want the best of both codices, and as a result will be forever laughed at.


Using a mix of both books won't be allowed so unfortunately we'll have to miss laughing at them this time.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I would certainly be all for it. I would get the same high my grandmother gets when she watches Golden Opportunities on Sunday.

The good ol' days were the best days.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I loved this. I need to dig out my old copy. I miss the days of my old Khorne Prince having around 14 S7 Power Weapon Attacks and a 4+ Invulnerable.

But yes, I much preferred 3.5th, and I'd be using that regardless of competitivity, neither would I care about others using it.

Like Dark Eldar, there are units which work (Khorne Bikers), and units which don't (Screamers, Nurgle Terminators), but all in all, is a very fun list.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Outside of the Iron Warriors shenanigans, 3.5 is somewhat underpowered/over-costed compared to 4th. It is still an awesome book though, and I think most people would feel fine about playing against it (once again, outside of Iron Warriors Shenanigans).


----------

